# Where can i get R Connect software



## iinfi (Jan 16, 2005)

can anyone plz tell me from where i can get R Connect Software for SuSe 9.1 Personal edition??

reliance's website doesnt have it ... it supports only red hat linux



plz help


----------



## kp_dude2000 (Jan 22, 2005)

*RConnect Software*

hey dude call free linux help line they might be able to help you out. or mail them at support@linsoftindia.org. regarding your problem.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 22, 2005)

*thanks man*

thanks man..
i will do just that...


----------



## help_me (Jan 29, 2005)

hey give a googlew search and u will surely find it oin the web,.......


----------



## indro (Feb 15, 2005)

Its a good thing that Reliance support Redhat , how much more can you expect ? :d


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 15, 2005)

there's nothing like Reliance supports Redhat.. R-Connect works with all GNULinux distributions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

if its an RPM distro then it should work with Suse


----------



## Charley (Mar 2, 2005)

try googling the stuff dude......


----------



## mail2and (Mar 6, 2005)

www.rimweb.com u'll get the thing in these forums....


otherwise the .rpm will work fine with suse.....


----------



## iinfi (Mar 6, 2005)

i got 2 files frm the net ..

upnet.sh


> #!/bin/bash
> 
> echo "user <urTelNo.> password <urTelNo.>"  $HOME/.ppprc
> 
> pppd /dev/ttyS1 115200 debug usepeerdns defaultroute noauth connect '/usr/sbin/chat -v "" at+crm=1 OK "atdt#777" CONNECT' mtu 264


downnet.sh


> #!/bin/bash
> killall -9 pppd



when i use these 2 files ... SuSe connects n disconnects the net ......


----------

